# Canning mangoes



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

I recently bought a big box of fresh mangoes. Predictably, there are too many and I can't eat my way through all of them.

I've searched a bit online and it seems there are mixed opinions about canning mangoes at home. I found one recipe for doing it via water bath. And another site that says the pH is unpredictable for canning purposes and they are best frozen. Any other ideas? My mangoes are dead ripe.


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm not as experienced as many here, but why not pressure can them and if you're not sure about the ph, just add a bit of lemon juice?

I pressure canned peaches. seems like mangos would work the same.

I go to "pick your own . org a lot for info. Here ya go..
http://www.pickyourown.org/mangos_canning.htm


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

How about Jam? https://www.masalaherb.com/2013/06/homemade-mango-jam-recipe.html


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I think that some things like mangoes can be tricky to can. Look around in stores and see how you find mangoes, other than fresh. 

I buy mangoes, pineapples, papaya and other fruits to use in smoothies. I chop them up and bag them into sandwich sized baggies, toss in the freezer, and they are ready to make a smoothie.

Another way that I see mango is dehydrated.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Canning Mangos*

I`m no expert but my two mango trees here in Florida last year gave me a house full of mangos so my pantry or make belief pantry is full different mango preserves/jams; mango with pineapple, mango with orange, mango with papaya, mango with lime and orange and mango with cranberries ,they are all good especially on toasted bagels with cream cheese or for toppings on a cheesecake I have also made coffeecakes with them, and I can honestly tell you that there is nothing in the stores that can compared to this. Now I have two kinds of mango, one is really big and firm and the other is pulpier, this one is good for shakes or juicing, I don`t wait till they are over ripe I cut them up in chunks and make my jams, adding fresh lemon juice is important too, white sugar will give you a better flavor, less molasses flavor. I always process for 20 minutes sometimes I forget and they have been 30-40 minutes in the water bath canner I have found no issues yet. Jars most be clean and boil and the jam most also be hot at canning time. Actually I`m getting ready to canned some green mango jam and see how it turns out. Good Luck and hope this helps you some.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Canning Green Mangos*

Just finish this morning and no more for a few years have enough mangos to last me for sometime this batch was of really green mangos not a spot of color on them just made a simple syrup with a few sticks of cinnamon and lemon juice and the rest is history had some jam with cream cheese and bagels this morning and my sugar is high but goodddddddd.


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

I did it! My very first canning. 

Since it is my first attempt, I took it easy by using the water bath method and just three pint jars. It was time-consuming as most first tries are, but fun because I did it with a friend. I added WAY too much citric acid. So it's probably ruined unless I mix in a truckload of sugar when I eat it. But they sealed nicely, so I consider the whole thing a success as a learning experience. 

Thanks for the encouragement everyone!


----------

